# Best DTH in New Delhi



## Jim Kirk (Dec 29, 2012)

hello guys....would you like to clarify my doubt about " what is the best Dth service provider in Delhi" also please mention what are the difficulties I will face in the bad weather conditions..

Do the winter season, damage the service and I could not watch even a single channel...

Please suggest  me ....In winter, Am I able to view channels as there are fog mostly...and unclear sky...please help


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 29, 2012)

Videocon D2H


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2012)

Airtel is the best DTH in India


----------



## Jim Kirk (Dec 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Airtel is the best DTH in India



bro please tell me how much weather will affect the transmission....


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 31, 2012)

^ IMHO Weather will effect d transmission of every DTH equally.


----------



## Indirajayan (Dec 31, 2012)

Tata Sky


----------



## Jim Kirk (Dec 31, 2012)

Brothers,,, M asking that....As in winter season...there are mostly cloudy weather. so in that case..M I able to watch my TV. or it get disrupted. also please explain about local cable set top box..is it better or dth is better..?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

When's its cloudy it doesn't affect at all maybe sometimes I.e very rarely..... In rains it is effected,sometimes its not


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

I am using Airtel HD from starting, its great. But recently from the starting of Ind-Pak series Star Cricket HD channel (221) has been removed. I feel exhausted.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks serpent....You made a little help...but my friend the local cable operator provides the set top box to me for Rs. 900 and then 200 p.m . Is it good for should I go for dth.

Also I have heard that Local STb won't get affected due to any weather condition...what's your opinion about this..


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

Jim Kirk said:


> Thanks serpent....You made a little help...but my friend the local cable operator provides the set top box to me for Rs. 900 and then 200 p.m . Is it good for should I go for dth.
> 
> Also I have heard that Local STb won't get affected due to any weather condition...what's your opinion about this..



It depends on how many channels he is providing.


----------

